# ruby fish camp question?



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

is this a good spot to put a kayak in and since the state line runs down the river would i need a Florida or Alabama fishing license?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

John-1987 said:


> is this a good spot to put a kayak in and since the state line runs down the river would i need a Florida or Alabama fishing license?


I would go just a little east of rubys and turn left down a little dirt road into the management area. I think there is a weigh station straight across from it. There is a public landing that is free. That is where I launch. If you launch on that side you will need a Florida License to fish. I personally keep both licenses because it is too iffy with the line being down the middle of the river.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

they sell a littlemap inside rubys for about 4 bucks that might help with that but i rely on my little garmin gps . and i stay close to the fl side cause that game warden dont care .the little dirt rd option sounds like a good idea .


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

The management area ramp, sometimes called sand landing, is a decent amount up river from Rubies by kayak. Since either place is in FL you will need a FL licence and the AL licence issue is always a big point of discussion among fishermen.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

I was born and raised on the Perdido river,and you only have to, have a license for the state that you launched in.the states have reciprical agreements.
Depending on what part of the river you are wanting to fish will determine which ramp to use.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

sbarrow said:


> I would go just a little east of rubys and turn left down a little dirt road into the management area. I think there is a weigh station straight across from it. There is a public landing that is free. That is where I launch. If you launch on that side you will need a Florida License to fish. I personally keep both licenses because it is too iffy with the line being down the middle of the river.


 
I do the same. Always a good thing to be covered no matter where you're at. And you never know when you might hear the bite is happening or where. The ramp in the management area is a lot better ramp too. Even though I usually put in at dog track when I go to Perdido.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

LoCo2fish said:


> I was born and raised on the Perdido river,and you only have to, have a license for the state that you launched in.the states have reciprical agreements.
> Depending on what part of the river you are wanting to fish will determine which ramp to use.


Back in July, we launched out of Seminole to do some bass fishing. I was on plane going south towards the mouth. Game warden pulled me over from Fl. Gave my cousin a ticket cuz he didn't have a FL license even though we never even fished FL waters and we launched from Seminole. They pick and choose.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

LoCo2fish said:


> I was born and raised on the Perdido river,and you only have to, have a license for the state that you launched in.the states have reciprical agreements.
> Depending on what part of the river you are wanting to fish will determine which ramp to use.


This is not completely true. You are required to have a license for the state you launch in and the state you are fishing in. If you launch in Alabama but want to fish in Florida you must have both Alabama and Florida licenses


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I fish this river all the time, I live only a few miles from it. Like others are saying the weigh station is a great place to launch but Ruby's is a good ramp as well. Its closer to the southern stretch of river which is full of big cats.

If your going to fish Perdido River it would be wise to have both licenses. Even though I have fished the river more times than I can count I have only been pulled over 3 times. twice by Florida and once by Alabama.


----------

